# Welche Pins für Radon Flatpedals?



## Snowcrash (24. Mai 2015)

Ich habe die Pedale aus dem ersten Link an meinem Rad und müsste da mal ein paar Pins austauschen. Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, welche Pins aus dem zweiten Link da rein passen?

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-plattformpedal-cnc-schwarz-88489/wg_id-8869

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/shop/pedal-pins-12726/l-24


----------



## Snowcrash (27. Mai 2015)

Ähm, weiß echt keiner, oder so blöde Frage...?

Da ja fast alle anderen Hersteller eigene Pins anbieten, war ich mir halt nicht sicher, ob die Gewinde da wirklich alle eine Einheitsgröße haben. Außerdem gibt's ja noch Unterschiede in der Länge. Ich hatte jedenfalls mal einen von meinen Pins rausgedreht und bin zu dem Schluß gekommen, dass diese beiden Pins es tun sollten. Kann das jemand bestätigen? Werde mir vermutlich erst mal die Syntace bestellen.

Die gibt es allerdings sowohl aus Aluminium als auch aus Stahl. Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass ich mich da zwischen Gewicht (Alu) und Haltbarkeit (Stahl) entscheiden muss?

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-rfr-pedal-pins-schwarz-234458/wg_id-12726

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/syntace-pins-numbernine-stahl-chromo-4,2mm-79799/wg_id-12726
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/syntace-pins-numbernine-aluminium-7075-4,2mm-75943/wg_id-12726


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heitzerl (27. Mai 2015)

Mess nach und bestell dann die selben Maße 
Das hier sind m4... kannst ja dann schauen ob die passen ^.^

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-rfr-pedal-pins-schwarz-234458/wg_id-12726


Ich glaub ehrlich gesagt auch, dass die genormt sind...


----------



## ron101 (27. Mai 2015)

Habe die gleichen Pedalen an meinem Dirtbike.

Bin mir nicht 100% sicher aber ich glaube diese da passen:
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/exustar-ersatzpins-e-pb525-silber-87197/wg_id-12726

Sind ja auf jedenfall soche welche von aussen eingeschraubt werden.

Cheers
ron


----------

